

Guerilla Marketing: TaskRabbit Flyering in San Francisco - derwiki
http://blog.cameralends.com/2013-03-21-guerilla-marketing-taskrabbit-flyering-in-san-francisco/

======
thomson
This is a really clever idea!

------
rex_gsd
Shame we don't have a service like that in Australia. Hmm

